# Why do I continue to torture myself.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I drove down to the Edmonton South L&M this morning to pickup some strings. Of course I went into the acoustic room. I tried 4 Taylor XX4ce models (and another 322e 12 fret). The 414ce, 524ce, 614ce and 714ce. Also a similar spec'd and priced Martin Grand Performance model. 

Now I have an idea (sort of) what the Taylor sound and Martin sounds are. It's like having a great Tele and a great Strat. Both sound wonderful, but you just have personal preference for one over the other (In this case, I'm a Strat guy) I'm drawn do the sound of the Taylor, particularly the mahogany topped ones. *The 524ce was glorious*. My second choice was the 714ce cedar top and Koa back/sides, with the Martin GP a hair behind. All sounded very good, despite the noticeable wood differences. I surprised myself at being able to hear the difference between woods. But there is just something about a mahogany topped guitar that stands out so far to my ear. I even heard the difference in some YouTube Vids (I have a decent set of powered digital monitors)

The 524ce costs $1100 more than the 322e. I walked out with two sets of strings.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh,... the Taylor 524ce. All solid tropical mahogany. Ebony fretboard and bridge.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That is one fantastic guitar.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

jdto said:


> That is one fantastic guitar.


Completely agree. Torture is a wondrous thing.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> I walked out with two sets of strings.


Now you have a set of strings for that moment you bring both home!

Not to derail this thread, but right now is a terrible time for new guitar prices. Today, the 400 series Taylors are listed for about the same amount the 800 series were at 4 years ago.

Robert - perhaps you could find what you like in the used market. Taylors and Martin's are typically well cared for.

Btw.....in 1994 I played a $5000.00 Larrivee at a little acoustic shop in Spokane Washington. I walked out of there thinking I would never play electric again. I think the price/value for acoustics is much more justifiable than electrics. But it's still a bad time to be buying new.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

StratCat said:


> Now you have a set of strings for that moment you bring both home!
> 
> Not to derail this thread, but right now is a terrible time for new guitar prices. Today, the 400 series Taylors are listed for about the same amount the 800 series were at 4 years ago.
> 
> ...


In 2014 I picked up a brand new condition 2013 Taylor 414ce for $1200, now its $2999+tax.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Our low dollar kills us with the US companies, for sure.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Life is what you make it.
But it ain't what it seems.
You will never live at all.
Unless you try to live your dreams.

Go get what it is yer after.
And leave the rest behind.
Then you'll never know the sorrow.
Of regret for losin time. 

Yesterday is gone.
And tomorrow never comes.


So quit fuckin around and go by the guitar if that's what y'all want...lol


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We don't know why you keep torturing yourself but we also wonder why you keep "stringing" us along.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I got my 414ce for less than 2k only a few years ago. Used prices now are higher than what I paid.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It's always a bad time to buy new. Imo. 

Hey @Robert1950 
Did that ebony have brown in it? I recall a Taylor video talking about ebony deforestation and how the all black one are 1/20 trees. Poor use of that wood if only the black gets used.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I keep playing the (I think it's a) 322e at my local L&M. But at the price, I'm not that interested. As others have said, I remember when Taylors were pretty good bang for the buck, compared to 'The Big Two'. Not so much anymore. I suspect partially because of the Canuck Buck, but also because their reputation has increased a lot in the last decade. I think I heard recently that Taylor sells more acoustics than anyone else now.

I fondly recall that brief period in time when our buck was $1.10. I should have got a second mortgage and bought that Kingsley amp I want, that Taylor that I want, that Ceriatone that I want, etc. But now, with the future not looking good for sales / resales down the road, I realize it's just unnecessary gas and it will pass. I remain quite happy with my currently arsenal. 


But I still like playing that damn 322e.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Given that Cdn$$$ is only worth around 68% against the US$$$ compared to 3 to 4 years ago, it is not surprising how much the price of Taylors (and most other guitars) have jumped. Ibanez price increases are even worse.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wait til L&M gets a used one in.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Robert,

Lauzon Music in Ottawa has a used Taylor 512 for $1600.00. That's a great price and the guitar looks fantastic.











Just do it!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I think he is set on the mahogany top though. 

If that had the cutout...


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> I think he is set on the mahogany top though.
> 
> If that had the cutout...



What was I thinking....Robert's gas is making me lose my head!!!


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I gave up my torture today and went and got a new guitar, tired of waiting for one to come up on this site or kijiji. First time I bought a new guitar in 10 years.


----------

